# Seen the ******* "prius killer" 😁



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was at the Ohio side of Lake Erie for the weekend and caught that car...plus two other beautiful cars. The guy had a bumper sticker behind the exhaust 5 foot pipe that read "Prius Repellant"... WTH

I personally never seen a chrome wrap job up close, it was flawless and perfect.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

That last car looks like it had diarrhea all over itself 

🤮


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> That last car looks like it had diarrhea all over itself
> 
> &#129326;


It was like a fake rust job on rear lid, roof and entire hood area....never seen anything like it in my life....&#129322;

If I were ever to make love to a car...I'd be the Shelby cobra silver and black beauty.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That chrome wrap is gorgeous!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Prius killer:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Sorry but I'm just here to find out what's going on at "Krazy K Shirts"










Is it like one of those beach stores that sells "Official ***** Inspector" T Shirts or like something different?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


>


That's weak.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> That's weak.


Dead cool.

This girls' story led me to the Turbo Barbie....
Most creative response to a DUI I've ever seen...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I like the Shelby.

Egad. Ricing a Lambo is like.... sacrilege.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> That's weak.


Thats freaking awesome



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Dead cool.
> 
> This girls' story led me to the Turbo Barbie....
> Most creative response to a DUI I've ever seen...


"No you don't get a brake, you're foot is your brake" lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> That's weak.


That's the "body" from the a barbie jeep on top of the guts from a small quad, hilarous but it's no more a 50 HP barbie jeep than a monster truck is a pickup truck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> That last car looks like it had diarrhea all over itself


It belongs to an Uber driver. The passenger ralphed in his car, so he put the passenger into the trunk. The passenger ralphed several times more. This is the result.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I saw this Prius at our local Greenlight Hub. According to the owner it's a legit paint job and not a wrap. She said she paid $15,400 for the paint job.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I saw this Prius at our local Greenlight Hub. According to the owner it's a legit paint job and not a wrap. She said she paid $15,400 for the paint job.
> 
> View attachment 491886


Gorgeous paint job but it belongs on a sexier car!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Gorgeous paint job but it belongs on a sexier car!


She says she got some extra money, decided to buy a Prius. I'm not clear if she uses it to Ant. When I saw it her roommate was borrowing it cuz the other car was in the shop. We were joking in the Seattle board as to what color would it be in the app. &#128513;

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bow-down-ants-and-accept-your-new-queen.297215/post-4534567


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That chrome wrap is gorgeous!


Chrome looks great... but the sun reflected off of it can be extremely blinding :coolio:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have seen some pretty cool wrap jobs, the chrome is cool. Also saw a gold one one time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I also seen only one Uber...the whole little town is Sunset taxi passenger vans and like 10 seat golf carts from the same company.

Here's a picture of the poor person named jgiun1 with a black used for Uber Jetta with a rented 24/7 golf cart to cruise up and down the lake road strip area. No lambos or Cobra Mustangs to see &#128554;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I saw this Prius at our local Greenlight Hub. According to the owner it's a legit paint job and not a wrap. She said she paid $15,400 for the paint job.
> 
> View attachment 491886


Wow, I was just looking at some vinyl wrap that was about those same colors. The paint is worth more than the car. -o:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Wow, I was just looking at some vinyl wrap that was about those same colors. The paint is worth more than the car. -o:


She says she paid $45K for the car.

$15K for the paint.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> She says she paid $45K for the car.
> 
> $15K for the paint.


Dang! When did Priuses get that expensive? I thought they were in the 25-30k range but it has been a while since I priced one.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> She says she paid $45K for the car.
> 
> $15K for the paint.


For that cost she could've had a Tesla.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Dang! When did Priuses get that expensive? I thought they were in the 25-30k range but it has been a while since I priced one.





SleelWheels said:


> For that cost she could've had a Tesla.


I don't know why or what additions were made to the Prius to get in into that price range. But that's what she says.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bow-down-ants-and-accept-your-new-queen.297215/post-4534567
My old Prius C2 (2016) cost $23K brand new. Bare model though. No premiums.

Excuse my GTI for getting chummy with the newcomer...&#128536;


















While my 1969 Bug sits by jealous. &#128513;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm sensing a theme. At some point, maybe 2 or 3 cars more, I may be able to guess a favourite colour.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It belongs to an Uber driver. The passenger ralphed in his car, so he put the passenger into the trunk. The passenger ralphed several times more. This is the result.


Not just Ralph.

Ralph, Chuck AND Spew.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know why or what additions were made to the Prius to get in into that price range. But that's what she says.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bow-down-ants-and-accept-your-new-queen.297215/post-4534567
> My old Prius C2 (2016) cost $23K brand new. Bare model though. No premiums.
> ...


Love the GTI and bug


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Love the GTI and bug





VanGuy said:


> I'm sensing a theme. At some point, maybe 2 or 3 cars more, I may be able to guess a favourite colour. :smiles:


Yes. I prefer all my cars to be red. As you might know I restore/rebuild vintage and older VWs.

I also want The Thing....&#129392;










https://uberpeople.net/threads/ugliest-cars-ever-made.407298/post-6403153
&#128551;

.....and I want a 1984 VW Rabbit Pickup truck. But right now I'm holding off on any extra purchases and focussing on getting the hell out of Seattle/ Washington state.

The Prius is one of those Uber lease cars. They bought thousands of brand new cars from local dealerships and paid to store them on the lot. The driver just put $250. down and picked out the car they wanted. They get to keep the car but Uber is always the legal owner and the driver is the registered owner. LOL I picked out one of only three red cars on the dealership Uber holding lot. They had to move _*many*_ cars to get it out.









"Why not the blue one, right in front. It's the same car!" &#129335;‍♂

"Nope! It's not. Red one please."&#129441;

My Corolla is steel blue but that's because I gave Uber their car back in 2018 and needed a new "Ant" car fast. The 2015 Corolla LE Premium had 60k miles on it and is in excellent condition. It listed at $16K. I wasn't going to pass on a good car because of color.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I saw this Prius at our local Greenlight Hub. According to the owner it's a legit paint job and not a wrap. She said she paid $15,400 for the paint job.
> 
> View attachment 491886


But why ?????


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I saw this Prius at our local Greenlight Hub. According to the owner it's a legit paint job and not a wrap. She said she paid $15,400 for the paint job.
> 
> View attachment 491886


The paint job looks nice, but the price &#128576; !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> The paint job looks nice, but the price &#128576; !


I WOULDNT PAY THAT MUCH FOR THE CAR !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> The paint job looks nice, but the price &#128576; !


I certainly hope it's not used for Rideshare. Pax will have the outer doors scratched and dented in a year.

I don't know, I guess she really wanted a Prius.

&#128513;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> Gorgeous paint job but it belongs on a sexier car!


Are you insinuating Prii are not sexy??

&#128577;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

observer said:


> Are you insinuating Prii are not sexy??
> 
> &#128577;


They're very practical. But definitely not sexy. And definitely not worth getting a paint job like that for $15K!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> They're very practical. But definitely not sexy. And definitely not worth getting a paint job like that for $15K!


Agreed ‼‼


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> They're very practical. But definitely not sexy. And definitely not worth getting a paint job like that for $15K!







I was going to also post the "Too Sexy and I Know It" video but it was too sexy.

&#128556;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

This was done by BlackJack Speed Shop which is owned by Tim Duncan. While not my cup of tea the wrap on this car was quite impressive especially when seen in person.

I never did find out which one of the very large, burly dudes was the owner of all this shimmer and shine but it would go great with this bag...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Chrome looks great... but the sun reflected off of it can be extremely blinding :coolio:


Be interesting to point an infrared thermometer at that car on that very sunny day.



Lissetti said:


> My old Prius C2 (2016) cost $23K brand new. Bare model though. No premiums.
> 
> View attachment 491941
> 
> ...


Ha. My first Uber car was a 2016 leased Prius. Looks like you got the Prius "C". Interesting that Uber bought that version instead of the larger std sized Prius. My Prius was the best all-round car I had ever owned ( I hate to pay for gas). Until I got the Chevy Bolt EV.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes. I prefer all my cars to be red. As you might know


Is it because you like to be pulled over by cops more, and you're hoping to meet a cop to date? Jk!!

I always heard red cars are pulled over the most for speeding tickets. And the two bright red cars I had, I got speeding tickets in.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Is it because you like to be pulled over by cops more, and you're hoping to meet a cop to date? Jk!!
> 
> I always heard red cars are pulled over the most for speeding tickets. And the two bright red cars I had, I got speeding tickets in.


I think red car plus the words Volkswagen and Prius leave me off the cops radar for speeding tickets. :winking:

LOL what they don't know is that GTI has a turbo and due to the fact that it weighs next to nothing, it's a little bottle rocket. &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Be interesting to point an infrared thermometer at that car on that very sunny day.
> 
> Ha. My first Uber car was a 2016 leased Prius. Looks like you got the Prius "C". Interesting that Uber bought that version instead of the larger std sized Prius. My Prius was the best all-round car I had ever owned ( I hate to pay for gas). Until I got the Chevy Bolt EV.
> 
> ...


Flying Monkeys ?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> *Seen the ******* "prius killer" &#128513;*


It's actually a submersible.
That's its snorkel.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It's actually a submersible.
> That's its snorkel.
> 
> View attachment 492217


Haha
Went right over my head....that explains the fake sea surface rust....very interesting car idea by that guy.



Invisible said:


> Is it because you like to be pulled over by cops more, and you're hoping to meet a cop to date? Jk!!
> 
> I always heard red cars are pulled over the most for speeding tickets. And the two bright red cars I had, I got speeding tickets in.


My wife wrecked the only two bright red car's I ever owned.....so went with dark cherry on the Malibu. No more bright reds


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Haha
> Went right over my head....that explains the fake sea surface rust....very interesting car idea by that guy.
> 
> 
> My wife wrecked the only two bright red car's I ever owned.....so went with dark cherry on the Malibu. No more bright reds


FAKE Rust ??

Ohio Plates !!!

The Rust is REAL !


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti's dream cops when she's red lining her GTI...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Lissetti's dream cops when she's red lining her GTI...


I love that show....Ponch has a bad ass firebird with Ole chrome cragars


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Was at the Ohio side of Lake Erie for the weekend and caught that car...plus two other beautiful cars. The guy had a bumper sticker behind the exhaust 5 foot pipe that read "Prius Repellant"... WTH
> 
> I personally never seen a chrome wrap job up close, it was flawless and perfect.
> 
> ...


The reason for that rediculous tailpipe is that if the end of the pipe is six feet in the air you are not required to have a muffler.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Was at the Ohio side of Lake Erie for the weekend and caught that car...plus two other beautiful cars. The guy had a bumper sticker behind the exhaust 5 foot pipe that read "Prius Repellant"... WTH
> 
> I personally never seen a chrome wrap job up close, it was flawless and perfect.
> 
> ...


----------

